# Needing help with mailing procedures with pigeons.



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am trying to adopt a special needs pigeon who is in Michigan and we want to inquire on what the procedures would be for Blubird to mail me the pigeon to Colorado. Where does she get the container--would Foys be good or the Post Office and how much money about...Help...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess the racers don't have anything to say and maybe they are just too busy to share their knowledge of shipping birdies. It's a busy time for them I think...Very disappointed in the response. But will plug on and find the right knowledge.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nobody here to help?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you but I do not need the help any more. I am posting information on Blubirds thread..


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's good. All the best c. hert.


----------

